# Help Identify please



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what cichlid this is? Pic is kinda blurry but the colors are right. If you need a better pic, I can try to get one. Thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

just the common Copadichromis borleyi


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks noki. I'll have to look that up. I'm not familiar with it, common or otherwise lol.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1009


----------

